# pure peptides uk



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone us3d them and if so were they any good?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> Anyone us3d them and if so were they any good?


Never used them but ordered 10 mod grf at 3pm today lol.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Never used them but ordered 10 mod grf at 3pm today lol.


Let me know how you get on mate


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Will do, pretty sure pscarb is experimenting with there ipam also, or at least will be soon.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Also interested in this l


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Same hear currently using peptidesuk


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Ordered a combo of 5x IPAM & GRF MOD from purepeptides, all vials delivered in good time but appeared to have between very little & no residue in the vials. Emailed them about this and was told its to do with them being "freeze dried using a genevac system which causes the peptides to be much less fluffy than usual". I hate to be a doubter, and they've said to give them a go and report back....but literally theres are marks within the vial but not even enough residue to create small piece of fluff???? I've mixed up one vial of each to try but im having serious doubts.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

That seems dodge to me mate !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> Ordered a combo of 5x IPAM & GRF MOD from purepeptides, all vials delivered in good time but appeared to have between very little & no residue in the vials. Emailed them about this and was told its to do with them being "freeze dried using a genevac system which causes the peptides to be much less fluffy than usual". I hate to be a doubter, and they've said to give them a go and report back....but literally theres are marks within the vial but not even enough residue to create small piece of fluff???? I've mixed up one vial of each to try but im having serious doubts.


Isn't that because they don't use fillers to create the usual disc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> That seems dodge to me mate !


Just to ask what is it supposed to look like? I do love it when there can be small changes in powder amounts etc and immediately it is counted as dodgy.......if you have doubts bin them and order fresh from someone else


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

To be fair to them, they haven't avoided any queries on this, and their answer as to why it appears this way does appear to have substance. Its just from my unprofessional experience of previous peptide orders from other companies over the past couple of years, this appeared different and raised my concerns. For now, i'll run with and hopefully I'll get the results id expect.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Just to ask what is it supposed to look like? I do love it when there can be small changes in powder amounts etc and immediately it is counted as dodgy.......if you have doubts bin them and order fresh from someone else


To be honest I'm just going by what the src ones look like and they seen like they have a decent amount of powder in them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> To be honest I'm just going by what the src ones look like and they seen like they have a decent amount of powder in them.


this really has no relevance as you cannot say for sure which has the correct amount in, Tom's vary to a degree

pharma GH will vary from brand to brand it really is not an indication of what is in it


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> To be fair to them, they haven't avoided any queries on this, and their answer as to why it appears this way does appear to have substance. Its just from my unprofessional experience of previous peptide orders from other companies over the past couple of years, this appeared different and raised my concerns. For now, i'll run with and hopefully I'll get the results id expect.


 How did you get on with your peptides from pure peptides?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this really has no relevance as you cannot say for sure which has the correct amount in, Tom's vary to a degree
> 
> pharma GH will vary from brand to brand it really is not an indication of what is in it


Paul with src down and no access to toms is there any were u can recommend ?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Paul with src down and no access to toms is there any were u can recommend ?
> 
> Thanks


i am testing UK peptides and Pure peptides i am midway through the first of the two i will be able to answer this in about 3 weeks time


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Will wait in that case

Thanks


----------



## gaxx (Feb 15, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am testing UK peptides and Pure peptides i am midway through the first of the two i will be able to answer this in about 3 weeks time


Pscarb, I see you've finished testing uk peptids. Is it a source peptidsuk or UK-peptids? some posts are written peptids uk, and other uk peptids.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have just ordered pure peptides uk.. will let yas know..

have used Tom's in the past


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> i have just ordered pure peptides uk.. will let yas know..
> 
> have used Tom's in the past


How did you find purepeptidesuk mate?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> How did you find purepeptidesuk mate?


Have a read through this mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am testing UK peptides and Pure peptides i am midway through the first of the two i will be able to answer this in about 3 weeks time


Pscarb will you now be able to tell us about the "quality" of purepeptidesuk peptides?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

JasonSteward said:


> Pscarb will you now be able to tell us about the "quality" of purepeptidesuk peptides?


The results were posted a while ago - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

I've read it. But more importantly - is this stuff *STILL* legit?


----------



## dean226 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

iVe just recently started looking into taking GHRP-2 and was wondering which website was the best to order it from and why most websites have "for research purposes only" written on them. Are they still safe to take ? thanks and yes i know i sound like a beginner.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe other than tom's peps, pure peptides is still the go to place in the uk for peps... the reason it say's for research purposes only is i believe, because it's not legal to sell them with the intent of human consumption...


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Bob & Weave said:


> I believe other than tom's peps, pure peptides is still the go to place in the uk for peps... the reason it say's for research purposes only is i believe, because it's not legal to sell them with the intent of human consumption...


Indeed it is for research purposes only and we are the willing lab rats.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think so but if you are unsure do your own comparison test using a number of UK sources....



JasonSteward said:


> I've read it. But more importantly - is this stuff *STILL* legit?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

I used them a few months back when SRC became harder to order from. Thought they were ok. Tried other sources in the UK to compare them for myself.


----------

